# What is the Best Florida resort with MF/tax total under $600?



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a nephew who lives in Florida.

He has visited me at Ocean Pointe, Royal Palms, and last week at Cypress Harbor.  (I am not a Marriott owner; these were all exchanges.)

He asked me many questions---he is thinking of buying.

I have asked him to SLOW down for 6 months----he liked something on ebay last night.

Without making MANY pages of questions, I will start with one question for now:

What nice Florida resort (he lives in West Palm Beach) has total MF (including taxes) of under $600?  Are there any 2BR that fall in the $550-$600 range?

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 16, 2011)

There has yet to be a response---is that because of 'lack of interest'----or are there few (or none) of the resorts that are 'nice' with MF under $600?

Pat


----------



## nkldavy (Mar 16, 2011)

*Blue Tree Resort*

in Lake Buena Vista.   2-bedroom deluxe for under $550.    Three heated  pools.  Older resort that's doing a pretty good job of keeping up.   

Uncle Davey


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 16, 2011)

nkldavy said:


> in Lake Buena Vista.   2-bedroom deluxe for under $550.    Three heated  pools.  Older resort that's doing a pretty good job of keeping up.
> 
> Uncle Davey


Isn't this now a Westgate resort?  I remember our son went to a timeshare presentation for Westgate, and he toured Blue Tree.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 16, 2011)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> There has yet to be a response---is that because of 'lack of interest'----or are there few (or none) of the resorts that are 'nice' with MF under $600?
> 
> Pat



$600 is definetely hard to find.  I'm not sure if it exists in the "nice" category especially if you're expecting Marriott quality.  

I will share my little beach resort that is a 2 bedroom 2-1/2 bath converted motel right on the sand with MF's of $450.  Enchanted Isle.  I think it's "nice" but nice is in the eye of the beholder.   

Maybe they could find a biennial unit and split it into a lock off to keep their MF's around $600 a year.  I think you could do that with several of the Marriotts and trade with II or stay in the Florida Club.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 16, 2011)

They could also buy an RCI points resort with say an EOY biennial 86K RCI points like at Weston and that would give them enough to get 2 exchanges at 43K in a nice place like Vistana Jensen or Golden Strand like I did this year.   

MF's would be around $750 and that would get them essentially 2 weeks in a 2 bedroom at a "nice" resort.  I've seen some real nice beachfront resorts for 43K.  

The Hiltons would be around 57K points and the standard resorts like Enchanted Isle would be 38K points per exchange.  If he did 2 standard 2 bedroom exchanges he'd have enough change left over to get a 2 bedroom in Orlando during the instant exchange window.


----------



## tombo (Mar 17, 2011)

Your nephew seems to be asking about Marriott resorts, and Marriott resorts run about $1000 a year in MF's and taxes. Under $700 a year for some Florida resorts is something you can find, but the nice resorts are typically $700 to $800 a year. 

Also which area of Florida are they looking for? Only near where they live?  Only beach front? Would the orlando area work? East coast? Gulf coast? Central? Southern? northern? Anyhwere in Florida?

 Florida has more timeshares than any other state so answering your question is impossible without more details. I think that is why so few have responded.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 17, 2011)

It does not have to be Marriott---in fact those MF are higher than what he is looking for.

He lives in West Palm area, as does his wife's family.
He's thinking a biennial might be the best fit.  If he were to get an annual week, maybe the in-laws would use some of the time.

He has kids that are 4 1/2 and 1/2; so Orlando is a possibility for now---but other areas are also in the mix for consideration.  He saw an Ormond Beach biennial with $246 MF, doubled that would be less than $500---but I don't know if that included taxes(?)  Also, it was a 2BR.

So, I told him I'd post the question----because I  didn't know of nice resorts (TUG type rating of '8' perhaps) in Florida for less than $600 MF.

Keep the suggestions coming, thanks---I think he's following the thread.

Pat


----------



## tombo (Mar 19, 2011)

In Orlando area Orange lake has MF's of about $750 depending on which village.
Here is a great fixed summer week East Village which will fall on 4th of july about 3 years out of 6. This will be a great week to own, rent,  or trade because 4th of July is very popular.
http://cgi.ebay.com/2BR-ORANGE-LAKE...60752430552?pt=Timeshares&hash=item3cb60e55d8

Sheraton Vistana has MF's of about $840 a year. After the recent renovation these are Marriott quality IMO. 
Here is an every even year unit on e-bay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/2-BR-SHERATON-O...60701719727?pt=Timeshares&hash=item3cb3088caf
And a Thanksgiving week:
http://cgi.ebay.com/2BR-SHERATON-VI...20752585627?pt=Timeshares&hash=item3365e1239b

Also Wyndham Bonnett Creek
http://cgi.ebay.com/WYNDHAM-POINTS-...30542909054?pt=Timeshares&hash=item4cf5e4867e

 HGVC's on International Drive and seaWorld, and Summer Bay would be great  resorts with affordable MF's that are in the Orlando area. 


Beach resorts are numerous. If he specifies which beaches he is interested in that would help.

Here is one example of a nice ocean front resort for sale on e-bay.
ocean view unit floats all year (weeks 1-52) at Cocoa beach with MF's of $875.
http://cgi.ebay.com/2BR-RESORT-COCO...60752442742?pt=Timeshares&hash=item3cb60e8576

I reommend that he stays in several different location by renting before deciding where he wants to buy. JMHO.


----------



## costadel (Mar 19, 2011)

*Great Fort Lauderdale FL resort with MF $552*

Costa del Sol, Lauderdale-By-The-Sea, FL  [ Immediately north of Fort Lauderdale, 1 block east of AIA/ocean Blvd. ] 

Maintenance fee & RE TAxes is $552.  RCI Gold Grown resort.

Resort is 42 units, meticulously maintained, recently renovated, directly on the beach, within walking distance to most everything you may need.

www.costadel.com


----------



## carl2591 (Mar 19, 2011)

Costa del Sol look like a hotel conversion popular in the early 80's.. most unit are one bed large or one bed room small.. nice looking place if you only need one bed and not close to Disney

SO the answer to the question in NON.. no resorts with darn and 2 bed are less than 5-600 bucks for yearly usage.

the next question would be where do you own.?? how much are the MF there.??

show him the rental sites like on tug or redweek.. why buy when you can rent for less than MF at some place and not worry about a SA or fee's going  up every fricking year for the most part..


----------



## nkldavy (Mar 20, 2011)

*Blue Tree and Westgate*

Isn't this now a Westgate resort? I remember our son went to a timeshare presentation for Westgate, and he toured Blue Tree.

Cindy ... Westgate is the Developer, having bought out the previous one who went bankrupt,  and did try to take over the entire resort.   However, they did not succeed.   Westgate does control about 1/3 of the units, but the POA controls the rest.   At the working level, things are going very well.  Mr Seigel (sp?) even sent in enough proxies this year so we had a real annual meeting - the first in many years.

Uncle Davey


----------



## leehellcat (Mar 21, 2011)

We have a Biennial 2 Bed Lockout in Orlando which has MF and taxes of $800 every other year, so $400 per year. Its in a nice resort, with plenty to do on site and within a very short distance of Disney.
I would think that there are plenty around that kind of price. 
You should be able to pick one up, for next to nothing other than the transfer fee.
I know, I am trying to sell mine at the minute as I have used it once in 4 years....
Best laid plans etc....

Cheers

Lee


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 21, 2011)

Not to sound 'trite'; but it seems like most responses are ways to 'work around' MF of $700-$850 per year so that they can be considered less than $600/yr.  (lockoff, biennial, etc)

So, my original question of MF of less than $600 seems appropriate.

There are some, but not very many.....   ??

Pat


----------



## tombo (Mar 21, 2011)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> Not to sound 'trite'; but it seems like most responses are ways to 'work around' MF of $700-$850 per year so that they can be considered less than $600/yr.  (lockoff, biennial, etc)
> 
> So, my original question of MF of less than $600 seems appropriate.
> 
> ...



Not many that I am familiar with. $700 to $1000 is the norm for nice 2 bed units at most nice resorts. 

Now if he can travel last minute, all last minute rentals on TUG are $700 or less no matter how much the owner paid in MF's. That might be just what he is looking for.


----------



## carl2591 (Mar 22, 2011)

carl2591 said:


> SO the answer to the question in NON.. no resorts with darn and 2 bed are less than 5-600 bucks for yearly usage.



ME ME ME... I won.. i stated NON.. NO,, NADA,, that is my final answer... 

Its hard to find, if it even exist, a "good" resort under 600. a year MF.. 

I WIN>>>


----------



## kasteer (Mar 30, 2011)

Tropic Shores Resort in Daytona Beach Shores... 1br unit MF is just under $500 and is a Gold Crown resort.


----------



## brankatz (Mar 30, 2011)

I own Windward Passage Fort Myers beach 1 br. MF for Beach Front are under 400 per year just under at 390's I believe 2 Br. beach fronts are in the Low 500's.  It is one of my favorite places to vacation north end of Fort Myers Beach.  I also own Orange Lake 750yr and Sanibel Island around 750yr but for the money I like Windward Best.


----------



## theo (Mar 30, 2011)

*To each his / her own, but...*



brankatz said:


> I own Windward Passage Fort Myers beach 1 br. MF for Beach Front are under 400 per year just under at 390's I believe 2 Br. beach fronts are in the Low 500's.



With all due respect, as a former owner at Windward Passage Resort myself for a number of years, I personally would *not* describe this place as a particularly "nice" resort (an attribute specified by the OP). 
WPR is old, visibly tired and very "institutional" in appearance; furnishings and accoutrements are likewise. Personally, I was very happy to be done with the place. Even selling my ownership at a considerable financial loss, I considered the transaction a "gain". I readily acknowledge that YMMV, however....


----------



## brankatz (Mar 30, 2011)

Theo not that this may make a difference to you yes or no but post Hurricanes that nearly leveled most of Sanibel and Fort Myers most of the resort has been redone from furnishings to windows and decks thanks to insurance since 2006. Also I own unit number 20 which is the left half of the beach house overlooking the pool so perhaps I have a little prejudice with my unit.


----------



## theo (Mar 30, 2011)

*Windward Passage Resort, Fort Myers Beach*



brankatz said:


> ....most of the resort has been redone from furnishings to windows and decks thanks to insurance since 2006. Also I own unit number 20 which is the left half of the beach house overlooking the pool so perhaps I have a little prejudice with my unit.



I stopped by WPR a few weeks ago (early March, 2011), to visit an old friend who still owns there. 

I submit that some overdue concrete restoration, replacement of some old sliding glass doors and a little (also long overdue) interior "refurbishing" does not (and didn't) magically transform WPR into a "nice" place...

I also don't know about the "thanks to insurance" to which you refer; I'm wondering how long you have owned at WPR. *My* WPR records clearly indicate that in 2006, I paid a $435.00 *special assessment* to WPR (for concrete restoration), in addition to the 2006 maintenance fee amount of $364.00 (for a 1BR unit).

In any case, if you are happy with what you own at WPR, that's all that really matters.


----------



## ronandjoan (Mar 30, 2011)

kasteer said:


> Tropic Shores Resort in Daytona Beach Shores... 1br unit MF is just under $500 and is a Gold Crown resort.



But the OP wants a 2 BD


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 31, 2011)

ronandjoan said:


> But the OP wants a 2 BD



Yeah, he's got a wife and two kids.

Pat


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 31, 2011)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> Yeah, he's got a wife and two kids.
> 
> Pat



I think that maybe the best reason ever to get a studio...."Sorry hunny you have to stay here with the kids, the room only has one bed"


----------

